# Window/Projector



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I want to put a porjector in a large window upstairs, and my parents and I are trying to come up with what we should play on it during halloween night. I know that there are DVD'S that you can buy with Halloween themed animations on it, but we were also thinking of playing a Halloween movie. What movie would you guys play?

Dustyn


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Disney Dance of the skeletons


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats a good one, especially for kids. Another one I was thinking of was one of the Adams Family movies. So many choices!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

The Hallowindow stuff is great, well worth the $$...

RandalB


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I use BigScream TV videos. They are pretty cool. I will recommend the Hallowindow as well really cool. I am thinking of getting it myself this year.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nosfratu, the old black and white movie....VERRRRRRRY scary...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

All the Disney Halloween classics are great, like Donald's Scary Tales, Sleepy Hollow, the Skeleton Dance is my all-time favorite!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

you could hook a video camera to it and have live halloween fotage with the haloween sound track playing


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd play Igor. 

Others - Beetlejuice, Dawn of the Dead, Frankenstein, or maybe Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Haktup (Sep 29, 2009)

Beetlejuice one of my favorite films.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nighmare before xmas and hocus pocus.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Any old black and white horror is way cool


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

At our haunt we have been playing dawn of the dead return of the living the brain that wouldn't die and the like


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am either going to get the Hallowinodow DVD, or go with someting like The nightmare Before Christmas, or something else.


----------



## UFO8MyCow (Nov 12, 2006)

I am doing the same thing this year and I am going to use night of the living dead witch is a public domain movie meaning that you can play it publicly without any permission


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

steveshauntedyard said:


> I use BigScream TV videos. They are pretty cool. I will recommend the Hallowindow as well really cool. I am thinking of getting it myself this year.


Im with Steve here .. I use big Scream.. tried to make my own just wasn't well as good>>>


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Young Frankenstein, cant go wrong with this classic comedy horror


----------



## Tiny (Feb 2, 2011)

steveshauntedyard said:


> I use BigScream TV videos. They are pretty cool. I will recommend the Hallowindow as well really cool. I am thinking of getting it myself this year.


I have all the hallowindow dvd's and they are Amazing you can load them into your computer and use them all like a slide show, or just continously loop one Like the Eye 



 this is an example very cool in my opinion


----------

